# They're going to KILL each other!!



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I need some advice BAD ...

I have a tiel (Molly) who is new here (about 4 months or so) and she has some quirks - she's missing some toes but gets along just fine. Now, we also have Chloe (Who we found out was a boy). 

My problem:

Chloe (My boy) is ATTACKING Molly (I suspect she's a boy too!). When I say attacking, I mean Chloe tries to bite her mid-air while she's chasing her full speed around the room. Chloe chases Molly so long that Molly can't even breath when she lands. I have never seen Chloe so aggressive and it's scary. 

Molly hasn't had an easy life and I hate seeing her being bullied like this! The stress she is under is horrible!

Any advice? I don't know what to do. I tried hormone reduction techniques, having them take turns out f the cage, having them play in areas that are neutral... Nothing changes this behavior.

Thanks...


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

steph84106 said:


> I need some advice BAD ...
> 
> I have a tiel (Molly) who is new here (about 4 months or so) and she has some quirks - she's missing some toes but gets along just fine. Now, we also have Chloe (Who we found out was a boy).
> 
> ...


Separate them, and consider doing it permanently. Place them in cages near each other but keep it on a look but don't touch basis. Do not let them out together, keep one in the cage at a time.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Agree with Darkel777, but would move the cages apart and then over time start to move them closer.I have found in the past that if they can hear each other, then catch sight of each other, sometimes helps.Good luck, plese keep us informed.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Separate out of cage times, that is for sure! And don't house them together, if you are already. Some birds just simply do not get on


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree, but if you only have one cage it can be hard to find the money or space for one. In that case, see if you can't get a cage separator to work.

eBay didn't have anything useful, so I looked around on Amazon for you:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001NJ0DRM/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1385560885&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004RA0N/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1385560998&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001V...qid=1385561092&sr=8-11&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much guys! They have separate cages now - they have separate sleep cages as well. I'm thinking they may both be boys? Chloe is a bit older than Molly - maybe by about a yr. Also, Chloe is insanely attached to me. She/he is a velcro bird for sure and Chloe is ready to nip at anyone who comes too close to me. No matter how jealous Chloe gets, I HAVE to give Molly attention because Molly has no one here ( ... Molly wont let me touch her - she hates hands - but she will step up onto my arm, not my hand. Progress is extra slow with her.

Then there is Daisy. She is the girl (almost 100% sure) and she is the pushover. Chloe pushes her around a little but we're working on it. Daisy is stuck in the middle of this situation. Should she have her playtime with Chloe or Molly or both? They are literally out ANYTIME I am home, which is often because I am a stay at home mom. I would say a min. of 7 hrs. daily - typically 10 hrs or so. 

My house is chaos right now ( My babies hate each other (


----------

